# Super Mario Brothers turn 20



## McMurphy (Jan 20, 2005)

The original Nintendo game, Super Mario Bros. (the game that came with pratically every NES), turns twenty years old in 2005.

Anyone care to share any fond memories of the game or when you got your first NES?

I remember getting it for a Christmas one year. Super Mario Bros. was the only game I had for the system for a year, so I played it over and over and over....

Does anyone remember -1 World?


----------



## LadyFel (Jan 20, 2005)

I never had a NES, but I played a lot on friends' consoles...my parents thought it was a waste of time 

But I managed to get my hands on NES and Sega PC emulators a couple of years ago and actually finished SMB1 and 3, part 2 was just lame...

I miss Tetris though...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 22, 2005)

Hm...wasn't there a handheld of SuperMario Bros (& DonkeyKong, etc) before the NES??


----------



## AmonRa (Jan 23, 2005)

LadyFel
 
I miss Tetris though...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> how can u say that? >.< it's just wrong


----------



## hodor (Jan 23, 2005)

SMB was great. It's been twenty years already!!?? Jeez I feel old.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 28, 2005)

*Jumpman and Pauline*



			
				I said:
			
		

> Hm...wasn't there a handheld of SuperMario Bros (& DonkeyKong, etc) before the NES??


What you may be thinking of is that the glorified plumber we grew to know as Mario (full name: Mario Mario, believe it or not) made his debut in video games a few years before appearing in Super Mario Bros., which is featured in the Guinness Book of World Records for the best selling video game in history. After doing a quick search online, I was able to find a timeline of Mario's appearances in video games _before _the release of the original Super Mario Bros. on the NES. It is as follows (in my own words):

-Mario appeared in the 1981 arcade classic Donkey Kong, but he was known as merely "Jumpman." It featured his first girlfriend, Pauline, instead of Princess Peach.

-On Game and Watch, which is what I think Brian may be referring to, Mario appeared for the first time under the name that would stick in Donkey Kong (1982). He was a carpenter, not a plumber, at the time.

-Mario appeared in the arcade and Game and Watch sequel to Donkey Kong, entitled Donkey Kong Jr. (1982). Welcome to Mario's first taste at being the villian, not the hero, of a game.

-The direct sequel, which was also released on Game and Watch in 1982, was Donkey Kong 2. As you can imagine, Mario adheres to his original role he played in the first game.

-Leaving carpentary, Mario takes up the career of a worker in a cement factory in the 1983 Game and Watch game Mario's Cement Factory. Oh, the simple joy of not being killed in a cement accident while trying to keep up with the capitalist relationship between a conveyer belt, cement trucks, and elevators! Mario could've saved himself a lot of lives by contacting OSHA.

-Mario goes to war! Well, kind of....the character was featured in another Game and Watch little known classic Mario's Bombs Away in 1983. Perhaps he went a little crazy after losing his job at the cement factory...

-Players get a glimpse of what was to come on the NES with 1983 arcade game Mario Bros. where he fights his brother Luigi (full name: Luigi Mario. Guess who was the parent's favorite son) for the ultimate prize of high scores. Two players could play at the same time, and it featured villians such as the turtles and fireballs that we would later see play a big role in his NES debut. Mario snuggles up to his career as a plumber who battles deformed versions of turtles, beetles, and shrooms. Read: Mario suffers greatly from his drug addiction. The game would reappear in a bonus-type stage in Super Mario Bros. 3 where players could challenge one another for their next turn by sucking them into a round of Mario Bros.

Although Super Mario Bros. came out before the following games, they did, however, appear the same year as it and helped introduce the character to that generation of players:

-In the game Tennis, Mario cameos as the net referee.

-Wrecking Crew may bring to mind Mario's Cement Factory. Mario takes the lead role, and the game is a strange mix of Mario's Cement Factory, Super Mario Bros, and Donkey Kong.​
​Through this list, I did not include the ported versions of the games on the Atari; I included only the original releases.​


----------



## dsgirl (Mar 24, 2006)

i never had a NES mand i'm not quite familiar of it, so if you want you  can give me  even a little background of it =)


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 24, 2006)

I didnt have a NES so had to make do with Great Giana Sisters for my Amiga. It was pretty much the same game which lead to Nintendo forcing it from sale, not before it was leaked and pirated though.


----------



## dsgirl (Mar 27, 2006)

Stenevor said:
			
		

> I didnt have a NES so had to make do with Great Giana Sisters for my Amiga. It was pretty much the same game which lead to Nintendo forcing it from sale, not before it was leaked and pirated though.


is it true that Great Giana Sisters is like a handheld gameboy?


----------



## Green (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to love SMB. Got my NES when I was about 9, I think (that'd be '89, then). Came with SMB and Duck Hunt on the one cartridge.

The first game was great, but I never managed to complete it... the second was a slow burner, and one of the best of the series in the end. 3 went back to its roots, and had a cool atmosphere but was a bit lacking overall. 4... Super Mario World, was it? That one was on the SNES, anyway, and was the best of the lot. 

Super Mario Land on the gameboy was class, also - I still remember the first time I completed that game  Who needs a stupid blue hedgehog?


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 27, 2006)

AmonRa said:
			
		

> how can u say that? >.< it's just wrong




*Tetris ruled!

Very addictive!

To this day it is a fave of mine, I have it on my phone to while away the bordom in waiting rooms. 
*


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 27, 2006)

dsgirl said:
			
		

> is it true that Great Giana Sisters is like a handheld gameboy?


 
Sorry, I dont understand your question. This is Great Giana Sisters - http://www.markuz.dds.nl/giana/index.html


----------



## cornelius (Mar 27, 2006)

Tetris
Mario And Yoshi
Zelda
Jurassic Park
Streetfighter Ii


----------



## dsgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Stenevor said:
			
		

> Sorry, I dont understand your question. This is Great Giana Sisters



i thought it's some kind of a console,so it's like a supermario game, correct?


----------



## Green (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah that's right. My mate had it on his Amiga, but that was about 5 years after it was out on the NES. So... it never really caught on with me.


----------

